# Where's the purple pride?



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya'll just got a new head coach today. I thought all you purple pride guys would have SOMETHING to say. I guess ya'll jumped off the bandwagon now that your season and Super Bowl dreams are over. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I hear alot of crickets! oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> I hear alot of crickets! oke:


I didn't even hear crickets this past Jan when the Pukes got bombed by the Cardinals.You guys crawled in a hole for at least 2 weeks. :rollin: :rollin:

I looked back to Jan 2010 when the Puketts lost to Arizona,Speck.Where were you?Did your computer break down?Not 1 post from you for 2 weeks after that great win by the Cardinals.Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Now, I'll be the first to admit the season hasn't went the way I hoped it would, but that's life, not everything works like one would hope, the coaching change probably had to happen, Childress I believe had lost his palyers respect and something had to be done, was it all his fault, probably not, but someone had to go.
I'm 51 years old and watched the Vikes lose all 4 superbowls when I was a kid, but Istill cheer for the team to this day, no matter what there record is, one can always hope next year will be better and someday, maybe a super bowl, but if it doesn't happen, big deal,because I for one don't hide behind my computer screen and not tell who their favorite team is like someone, I'll cheer for the Vikes until the day I'm gone ,so curvendickhead, stick it up your's and have a good day,, :beer: ,,


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Someone attempted to "egg" Brad Childress' house last night. An empty egg carton was recovered at the scene. Two eggs hit the house, 3 eggs went over his house and hit his neighbor's back door, 2 eggs hit the houses of each of his next door neighbors, and the remaining 3 eggs were found broken on the ground near the carton. Police officials say they consider Brett Favre as the primary suspect&#8230;


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

KEN W said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> > I hear alot of crickets! oke:
> ...


Was up in the north woods trying to get a buck with my smoke pole. No computer access there. Good thng too, I would have said alot about the spanking we got. :thumb: 
But at least we had hope for this season. Unlike you queen fans! :laugh: :rock: :bop:

Have a Happy Thanksgiving Ken! Hockey is in full swing! :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Recurvenator said:


> Ya'll just got a new head coach today. I thought all you purple pride guys would have SOMETHING to say. I guess ya'll jumped off the bandwagon now that your season and Super Bowl dreams are over. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


Not that I give a rats you know what about the vikings, but I think you might get a couple more responses if you actually stated who your team was, unless I missed it somewhere.

It's those types of things that really make people absolutely not pay attention to a single thing you write.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > speckline said:
> ...


Your still deer hunting the last 2 weeks of Jan?Must be a long season over there.

Well anyway.....the Viking fans did not say 1 bad word about the Pukes after that loss.Guess we are a little more sympathetic.I'm not really into hockey.or basketball except at the high school level.Looks like Thanksgiving might be a stay at home event this year.I'm working as a sub mail carrier and am delivering this week.Supposed to be a ground blizzard here on thursday.I had the pickup in 4-wheel most of yesterday and today.You have a happy turkey day also. :thumb:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> It's those types of things that really make people absolutely not pay attention to a single thing you write.


Well said, bearfan. Been doin that for several weeks. And believe me...you've missed nothing :wink:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Viking's headed to LA, Ughhhhhhhh,now that would suck, just don't see it happening, but then again I never thought the North Stars would leave either,,, :eyeroll: ,,,


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

NFL won't let that happen. Either Jacksonville or San Diego will move to LA if any. I don't really think the NFL wants to mess with another team in LA, it hasn't worked in the past why would it now? The rams and raiders couldn't make it there, how do these investors expect another team to? Face the facts, LA fans are not interested enough, they're too busy getting boob jobs or doing drugs! LOL!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good point. When the populace in LA hears about a 230 pound stud who plays tight end, football could be the last thing that 
"pops" into their mind!


----------

